#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-18
<cwayne> ls
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-19
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<dpm> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, just sent out a mail for recruitment to arb
<coolbhavi> this time have set the deadline as jan 14th
<coolbhavi> so it gives sufficient time to apply considering the holiday season
<coolbhavi> lets see :-)
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<coolbhavi> got +1 from ajmitch
<coolbhavi> ll upload after dinner
<cwayne> great, thanks coolbhavi :)
<coolbhavi> reg unity-lens-pypi :-)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: awesome :P
<coolbhavi> cwayne, uploaded
<coolbhavi> :-)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks! :D
<coolbhavi> no mention :-)
<coolbhavi> good night!
<cwayne> you too!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-20
<vibhav> Is there is any process for non ARB members to help?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, hey
<coolbhavi> published unity-lens-pypi
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: can i get a pcoket copy to precise as well? :)
<coolbhavi> yes
<cwayne> thanks :)
<coolbhavi> requested now
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks :)
<coolbhavi> :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-21
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne dpm highvoltage vibhav mhall119 wendar jvrbanac BerndSch_ ajmitch_ Merry christmas and happy holidays!
<highvoltage> hey coolbhavi
<highvoltage> coolbhavi: thanks and you too
<cwayne> hey coolbhavi, you too :)
<highvoltage> coolbhavi: got any reply from your email yet regarding arb members?
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, yes Ben expressed interest.
<coolbhavi> btw we would really love to get you back highvoltage :)
<coolbhavi> the last date is Jan 14th
<coolbhavi> to apply
<highvoltage> coolbhavi: I'll send an email before the end of the weekend
<coolbhavi> cwayne, unity-lens-pypi should be in precise too now I guess :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: cool! thanks
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, great news!
<highvoltage> coolbhavi: :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<mhall119> morning coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> mhall119, morning! Happy christmas and new year in advance :)
<mhall119> and to you
<coolbhavi> :)
<dpm> same to you coolbhavi!
<BerndSch_> coolbhavi: Marry christmas and happy holidays too
<BerndSch_> ajmitch_, coolbhavi: how about a Christmas gift for me? Would it be possible to push my sshsearch-lens into the graphical software centre this year?
<cwayne> BerndSch_: if it makes you feel any better, any of mine that *are* in the graphical software center can't be installed on amd64 systems :/
<cwayne> lol
<cwayne> and BerndSch_: i do see it in the extras repo, so theres that at least :)
<BerndSch_> cwayne: ok, yes at least it's available through the extras repo.
<cwayne> BerndSch_: that counts :)
<BerndSch_> cwayne: but I would like to see a lot of nice comments in the software center. ;-) The gnome-shell users like my extension there: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/73/ssh-search-provider/
<cwayne> BerndSch_: fair enough :)
<cwayne> BerndSch_: although there is a bug with amd64 apparently
<BerndSch_> cwayne: An it only takes a few hours for the approvement on extensions.gnome.org
<cwayne> BerndSch_: yeah, it definitely takes *way* too long here
<BerndSch_> cwayne: Ok, the bug is bad, because I use amd64
<cwayne> BerndSch_: me too :/
#ubuntu-arb 2013-12-22
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi coolbhavi, ping :)
<coolbhavi> hey PaoloRotolo :)
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, I've read the last mail on the arb mailing list.
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, hmmm
<PaoloRotolo> So, what about free apps in USC? Can I do something to help in this transition phase?
<PaoloRotolo> I'm in holiday, so I've more free time :D
<coolbhavi> nopes the concentration seems now to be more on phone push
<coolbhavi> so arb is almost close to being defunct I guess
<PaoloRotolo> IHMO, we're stimulate users to submit paid apps, if they want them to enter in USC...
<coolbhavi> yes but that has almost shifted now I guess
<PaoloRotolo> ok...
